# summarized 2016 WMA results



## oldfatbubba (Nov 16, 2016)

Results from 2016 WMA deer hunts are starting to roll-in and have been added to my MS Excel report.  Click HERE to view and/or download to your computer.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 17, 2016)

Good Stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 5, 2016)

The report has been updated to reflect results published up through today, Dec. 5.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 5, 2016)

where do you get the information from for your page. The numbers for the hunts. I know there is somewhere on line you can go to but I can't remember were it is at.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is the URL for the DNR's hunting results database;
http://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public

This is the source for the data used in my Excel report.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 21, 2016)

Results updated through Dec 21.   I've contacted the DNR about results for Silver Lake and Chickasawhatchee, both of which are missing from the database.


----------

